# can i use bosch green top 440cc injectors on my 1.8t?



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

okay i have a stg 3 and i am currently have 580cc siemens and the software is designed for 440cc so i think the car would run better on those but i only have bosch green tops and was woundering if i can use them and if they will fit no problem. thanks in advance


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: can i use bosch green top 440cc injectors on my 1.8t? (jetta8vwolfsburg)*

bosch greens are 440 cc, so if that is what your software is made for, you should use them. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: can i use bosch green top 440cc injectors on my 1.8t? (jetta8vwolfsburg)*

What software are you running?


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

I'll assume APR since your numbers jive. The kit comes with blue tops and runs them at 4 BAR for 440cc's. 
So if your green tops run @ 3 BAR I dunno if that messes up calculations or if it will be fine because the final number is the same.


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (IzVW)*

what are the blue tops? they have to be better than what i am running now since i have 580cc at 3.5 bar


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: can i use bosch green top 440cc injectors on my 1.8t? (jetta8vwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta8vwolfsburg* »_okay i have a stg 3 and i am currently have 580cc siemens and the software is designed for 440cc so i think the car would run better on those but i only have bosch green tops and was woundering if i can use them and if they will fit no problem. thanks in advance

I thought it depends on what 1.8T u r using. I remember one time I bought injectors that was used on a 1.8T thinking it will work on my 16v (which ran the 440cc) but found out it was different. Check the USRT site to see which 1.8T is swappable with the regular injector style. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

I believe you'll need to install spacers aswell for the fuel rail


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

You may need spacers depending on the injectors. Didnt catch what software you are running.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (toy_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toy_vw* »_I believe you'll need to install spacers aswell for the fuel rail

bingo... bosch green tops require spacers, a bunch of washers work fine.


----------



## dcEuro (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

they will "work", but not well. the spray design was made for single intake valve heads. its more like a pee stream then a spray







. anyway, stick with the injectors that have a factory correct spray pattern and you be alot happier.


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

i am running apr stg3. where do i need the spacer at? where the two bolts connect?


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (jetta8vwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta8vwolfsburg* »_i am running apr stg3. where do i need the spacer at? where the two bolts connect?


You should be able to get that from APR. Did you get an incomplete kit/used? USRT also sells the spacers


_Modified by SlowGolf1 at 10:35 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*

well sort of. the car i bought had a bunch mismatch stuff and finally i got it to run good but since i am going to sell the car (trade it in) and keep it at low boost thats why i wanted t install those injectrs


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (jetta8vwolfsburg)*

You might be better off putting it back to stock. The dealer will give you more for your trade if its stock


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: can i use bosch green top 440cc injectors on my 1.8t? (jetta8vwolfsburg)*

You should definitely NOT use Bosch green tops in a multi valve engine, as dcEuro said. 
Read this:
http://usrallyteam.com/injectors.html


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: can i use bosch green top 440cc injectors on my 1.8t? (jetta8vwolfsburg)*

I have 630 Seimens on my supercharged motor and they work well


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (jetta8vwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta8vwolfsburg* »_i am running apr stg3. where do i need the spacer at? where the two bolts connect?

The blue tops are from an Audi TT 225 as far as I know. If you have a stage 3 why didn't it come with the correct injectors? It works very well with them, no cold starts, good idle, etc....


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (IzVW)*

because i bought the car from someone else who got an apr kit and changed the turbo and injectors and some other parts missing and the car did not run so finally i got it to run on some decent a/f numbers with lemmiwinks


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (jetta8vwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta8vwolfsburg* »_because i bought the car from someone else who got an apr kit and changed the turbo and injectors and some other parts missing and the car did not run so finally i got it to run on some decent a/f numbers with lemmiwinks

Makes sense. Anyway the blue tops run nice, and I will have some for sale in like a week. But regardless I hope you get everything running nicely, it's a good solid kit and you can have a lot of fun with it!


----------

